# Marine Radio



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I am looking at marine radios and I don't need anything immediately, I plan to shop around quite a while since the one I have works, but the problem is that it does not transmit over two miles, and yes I have gone over all of my antenna and mic connections. Its just an old unit that has seen its better days. I would like to find something that is not portable and it doesn't have to have all the bells and whistles. I am hoping for any recommendations on units to look at.

tubejig


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

How high is your antenna? The higher the antenna the more range you can get. I have an 8ft Shakespear and can well reach 5+ miles.

I have had good experience's with uniden. They make a wide range of models that fit most budgets.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Got the same antenna as you, I even put this radio in my dads boat last year and it worked the same, so I know its not the antenna.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

bass pro has a solara w/ choice of antenna for $130 shipped to the door.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ken,
I went with a Ray 45 to save space on my lil boat, and it's waterproof. Price is right too. No performance complaints with an 8' Shakespeare 5206-c (chepo 8' 6dB)

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...d=10001&classNum=657&subdeptNum=64&storeNum=3


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I should add that there are a lot of very happy Icom users out there, but the Ray 45 was just the right size to mount where I wanted it.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I've got this one. It hooks into my LCX 19C and will transmit my GPS position if I press the distress button.

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/item.asp?id=88579


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys, I will be on the search shortly.


tubejig


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I too was searching for a new fixed mount VHF, I got a Uniden Polaris based on discussion w/my friends who fish the big water already. I also went with the Shakepeare Galaxy 5226 FLT Eliminator Antenna.

I located the Uniden for $136.99 @ www.Anchorexpress.com
cheapest price I had found in about 3 weeks of searching locally and via the net for a brand new one.
:coolgleam


----------

